# Your Best Homemade Salad Dressing



## jkath (Jun 8, 2005)

I use this on my favorite Summer Salad, which I've posted here somewhere, but it's also perfect for Chinese Chicken Salad too. I've also added the juice of 2 navel oranges to the mixture when serving it over a spinach/mandarin/chive salad.

*jkath's dressing*
1 c. sugar
1 c. apple cider vinegar
2 c. vegetable oil
pepper to taste

Boil sugar and vinegar in microwave till boiling. (2 minutes on high will usually do it). Add oil and pepper and mix well. Refrigerate till cold in bottle with lid. Shake extrememly well before every use.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

Who's home does it have to be made in? 
I get mine from the kraft home. Real impressive, huh?


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 8, 2005)

Sleepy Hollow Dressing

1/2 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup cider vinegar
4 t. sugar
1 clove garlic, smashed

Put them into a jar and shake well.  Will need to shake before each use.  Sometimes I will add a small dash of worcestershire sauce. The flavors are strong, but simple at the same time.


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay, everyone I have ever made this for has forced me to give them the recipe, and everyone I have given the recipe to has raved, so I assume this must be pretty damm good:

*SOUTHWEST CAESAR DRESSING*​1 c Mayonnaise 
1 tsp Brown sugar 
2 Tbs Soy sauce 
3 Tbs Lemon juice 
1/2 tsp Cayenne pepper 
2 Tbs Grated Cotija cheese (substitute parmesan IF ABSOLUTELY necessary)
Salt and pepper to taste 

Put first five ingredients in a bowl and whisk until blended. Fold in grated cheese, taste, then add salt and/or pepper as desried. This is especially good on a chopped romaine salad with shredded asadero cheese and croutons.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 8, 2005)

Serve over aggresively flavored greens such as arugula and/or curly cress, etc. A mild flavor salad green will be lost in the flavor of the vinaigrette. This is also good with scallops, raw/grilled oysters, pan seared/grilled steaks....heck, with truffles, it's good with almost anything.

*Champange-Truffle Vinaigrette*

*Yield: Approx. 2 cups*

*Ingredients:*

2/3 c. Grapeseed Oil
1/3 c. Truffle Oil
1 Shallot, roughly chopped
2 tsp. chopped Canned Black Truffles or Truffle Paste
1/3 c. Champange Vinegar
2 tsp. Dijon Mustard
2 tsp. Honey
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

In a food processor or blender, combine all ingredients except for the oils and salt. Slowly drizzle in the grapeseed oil first while blending, and then the truffle oil until the vinaigrette is emulsified. Season to taste with kosher salt and add more truffle paste/canned truffle if a stronger taste is desired. Store in refrigerator for up to one week.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jun 9, 2005)

Olive oil, red wine vinegar, a bit of sugar, a bit of mustard, a bit of garlic.  Salt and pepper to taste.


The oil vinegar ratio is a matter of personal taste.  I use 50/50, but it is too sour for my husband.  My mother always did 2 parts oil, 1 part vinegar.
Pam


----------



## marmalady (Jun 9, 2005)

My 'Flavors of Mexico' dressing - 


Don't measure, just eyeball for amounts - sorry!

Olive oil
Sherry vinegar
lime juice and lime zest
juice of a small orange + zest
cumin
chopped scallion
grated garlic
a little ancho chile powder
salt and pepper

Throw it all in a jar, put lid on tightly and shake!


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

I like the idea of chile + citrus - I bet it's so good, Marmalady!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 11, 2005)

They used to call me the 'chile queen'   I love the freshness of the lime and cilantro, and the sherry vinegar is a perfect match for all the flavors. Sometimes I'll put in some fresh OJ and orange rind, too.


----------



## Constance (Jun 11, 2005)

These are some of my favorites...sorry, I don't measure. 

Blue Cheese Dressing

Miracle Whip Lite
milk (I use skim)
Crumbled Blue Cheese
squeeze of fresh lemon juice

Blend a little milk with the Miracle Whip until it has the desired consistancy for salad dressing. Stir in the lemon juice and crumbled blue cheese. 
Sometimes I grind in a little fresh black pepper or a shot of Worchester Sauce.

***********

French Dressing

Miracle Whip Lite
Catsup or Chili sauce
fresh lemon juice
horseradish
Worchester sauce

Mix all together, using enough catsup to get the right color and horseradish to taste. 
I like to chill canned asparagus spears, lay on some torn lettuce with hard boiled egg slices and bacon bits, then spoon this dressing over the top. Yummy!

For Thousand Island Dressing, lighten up on the catsup and add some sweet pickle relish.

********

Dill Dressing

Miracle Whip Lite
fresh squeezed lemon juice
dash of Worchester
horseradish to taste
dill weed to taste, about 1 tsp for a cup of dressing

This is great for salad, a dip for crudites, and excellent with grilled or pan-seared fish. 

*******

Creamy Italian Dressing

Miracle Whip Lite
a little milk to thin
packet of Good Seasons Italian Dressing Mix

********

*Note: these dressings are all low fat, and a lot cheaper and fresher tasting than store bought. You can do lots of little flavor tweaks with herbs, roasted garlic, diced oinions hot sauce, and the like.


----------



## jkath (Jun 11, 2005)

Constance, you read my mind! I was just telling my son that I needed a good Bleu Cheese Dressing recipe last night - thank you so much!


----------



## Spice1133 (Jun 13, 2005)

THis is from a restaurant in Ct. It's a great dressing. TNT.
  95 HOUSE SALAD DRESSING

 

2 cups of Hellmans Mayonnaise

2 cups Breakstone Sour Cream

1 tablespoon A-1 Sauce

3/4 teaspoon lemon juice

3/4 tablespoon oil

3/4 tablespoon wine vinegar

1 1/2 teaspoons mustard seed

1 teaspoon Accent

1 teaspoon garlic powder. 

 

Mix together and refrigerate. Best if made a day or two before serving.  The longer it sits, the better it tastes.


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

Spice, that sounds really good!


----------

